# Mark Cuban: Thanks For The Advice On Josh



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> I wanted to thank all of you who took the time to email me with your comments on how best to deal with Josh. They were so good, I thought I would share a few of them with everyone. Including the email addresses of those who were bold enough to use real email addresses.
> 
> Josh realizes his comments were wrong, he understands why people are upset. He knows he has made a mistake, has apologized and will work with us . Beyond that, its a private issue.
> 
> What about the people who gave me the following advice ?


http://blogmaverick.com/2008/09/18/thanks-for-the-advice-on-josh/

I won't post any of the e-mails here (you can click the link for that), but it's pretty sad to see the amount of racism that's still around. While I still consider what Josh Howard did to be stupid as hell considering he's a professional athlete, there are still much bigger morons out there than him. You can be mad at the guy for saying what he did, but in some of those e-mails, the people are a little over the top with it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow... I am speechless.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I posted that in the other thread already, but it's also good to have a separate one. Some of those responses are absolutely horrific.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban says forward Josh Howard realizes his comments about the national anthem were wrong and the player has apologized.
> 
> In his online blog, Cuban also responded to e-mails he has received commenting on the player's remarks by saying Howard "will work with us" and "beyond that, it's a private issue."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3598410


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea man i read that stuff too and its just so sad how people in america still think and are still so ignorant...so sad it kind of scares me being a different race living in america when there are so many racist and ignorant people out there


----------



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

http://thesportcount.com/2008/09/20/josh-howard-the-strange-insecurity-of-america/


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Dallas Mavericks' Cuban turns mirror on fans*
> "As much as I felt posting my 'Thanks for the Advice on Josh Howard' post was the right thing to do, I have had an upset stomach all day because of it," he wrote on blogmaverick.com. "I thought it was important to point out the hatred and ignorance of so many who quickly judge people they have never met, based purely on sound bytes and headlines.
> "If you think you know any public figure based on what you see on TV or read on the Internet or in newspapers, you are sadly mistaken. ... I wanted to point out the irony of them experiencing the onslaught of attention from suddenly and unexpectedly being placed in the media spotlight from a throwaway comment."


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/092008dnspotaylor.185499c.html


----------

